# How do goats like to be pet?



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd love some goats someday... with a title like the above, it's obvious I don't have any! Went to the local humane society today and entered the livestock grounds. Most of the goats were huddled in the barn but there were a couple of goats under a tree. 

I always thought goats were kinda aloof if they didn't know you. As I got close to this one in particular he turned around and approached me. I didn't have any food and he didn't act like he thought I did. I pet his head and sides and then he drew closer. When I went to pet the other, a lamancha, the first goat acted like he still wanted attention. And this goat was beautiful! Dark roan with a black stripe down his back, some white mottled blotches on the sides, black and white face, airplane ears, good sized horns. 

Anyway, yes I really am asking how a goat likes to be pet. Dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, parrots seem to have their different preferences so I assume that's true with goats as well! I just didn't think they especially LIKED to be pet.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine love to be petted! If you don't believe me sit in my barn! You will the surrounded by goats!!! They are like sharks when you are in their! almost as bad when you have a feed bucket!!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

My toggenburg likes to get so close as to knock me over when I'm sitting and smack in my ear whilst chewing her cud. Yes, if they are tame, they love being pets. Love to be scratched on the jaw and sides of their necks.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Some can be a bit shy if you move your hand over their head to per them on the top of the head. On those ones you can start with scratching the sides of their cheeks until they learn to like hands.

They also really like to be brushed once they learn what brushes are like.

Lynda


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Mine all love itched right a bove the shoulder blades, and at where the neck meets the shoulder blades... And they love their back itched, especially when pregnant... They just can't reach when they're that big around! LOL

One of my alpines itches herself on you, whether you're willing to participate or not, lol. Where her horn buds were burned seem to itch all the time, and so she'll rub her head all the way from my chest to my hip, lol! She even did it when I first went to look at her to purchase her... she won me over with her head itching, lol.


----------



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL pests-= pets it's all the same when it comes to goats!  once they are socialized to humans they love affection of any kind, a simple baaa or scratch on the back of their neck is all it takes to have them following you around!
My sister's Boer doe named Rosey will stand on the road below her house and make the most hideous baa-maaaa sound for as long as necessary until my sister responds and then she will continue on her day... it's so funny.

My daughter's Boer/Saanen doe named JoyJoy baby shakes "hands" just like a dog... on command and ONLY for my daughter. She also like to roll like a dog, stretching her neck out first, bending her front knees and pushing herself along the ground before flopping over and scratching her belly... everyone at our fair just loves that one!

Goats love attention and are very social... they like scratches between the ears, on the chin and on their rumps a whole lot 

lucky you to get to pet a baby goat! I miss mine sooo much :Bawling: 

La Mancha's are particularly friendly btw...

take care, Misty


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

They like it even better if they're allowed into the house, or up on the table, or onto the couch...


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

scratch them behind the ears and down their neck


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Some of my boers like to be petted and others could care less. I have one pest,pet that will tug on the back of your shirt or sleeve till you pet her.She can be pretty insistant the more you ignore her the harder she tugs. Once she is petted to her liking she goes on her merry way. :shrug:


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Ah, so now I'll know for the next time! I'll be prepared to send the next one into goatie bliss, lol

Thanks all!


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Mine like to be petted on their polls, you know, the top of their heads. "Scratch it real hard!" say the goats. Anywhere else is fine with them, cheeks, ears, shoulder blades, ribs, spines, you name it!


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Mine love to have their faces scratched. They will stare me in the eye, then gradually close them, sighing. Unfortunately, sometimes they let out a burb in my face....


----------

